# rent car in mexico city



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Can i rent a car in Mexico City with my Ohio drivers license and one of my credit cards ? I would like to travel to a couple of cities north of here . Thanks in advance .


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes you can. If you drive alone you better study your route out of the city ahead of time as there is not much room for hesitation or mistake. If you have a co-pilote or GPS then no problems.
I you are alone you can also take a bus to a town north of the city and rent the car there or just travel by bus, cheaper that way.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


regwill said:



Can i rent a car in Mexico City with my Ohio drivers license and one of my credit cards ? I would like to travel to a couple of cities north of here . Thanks in advance .

Click to expand...

_Citlali makes a good point although, if you live in Mexico City as indicated in your introductory profile, you already know about driving in Mexico City so, I guess, my comments are directed toward those unfamiliar with the megalopolis and my advice regards getting to and around "...a couple of cities north of (there)...." . 

She and I have driven through Mexico City many times over the past decade and are familiar with routes through the heart of the city but that was of necessity as there was no way in those days, before they built the Arco Norte bypass, to get from Lake Chapala to Chiapas without driving through that traffic zoo with its countless crooked cops looking for mordida preying especially on out-of-state vehicles but I see no reason to drive a car around that town since one can get just about anywhere around town using public or private transport to accomplish one´s business, shopping or sightseeing goals. 

What we would do if we lived in Mexico City and wanted to visit cities outside of the metropolitan area is take one of many express luxury buses to one of those towns, rent a car there and drive around the places we wished to visit before returning the car and taking the bus back to the city. Of course, this plan is only practical in accordance with where you live and, if we lived there, it would be in the heart of the city and not exurbia but my point is, why rent a car and drive in that madhouse just to get out of town when that will certainly not make your journey more relaxing nor easier.

Back in the 1980s after the famous eartquake there, we rented a car in the heart of Mexico City knowing nothing about the town and I still don´t know how we got out of there alive.


----------

